# Gaggia Evolution - Help!



## angle (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello all,

Afraid I'm very new to this, but I have a Gaggia Evolution that over the last few weeks has produced less and less water, to the extent where I'm down to drips. However, the pump seems to be working fine as water will come out quite happily from the steam wand.

I've been looking around on the internet to try and work out the problem - so far I've removed the showerscreen and the bit underneath (held in by the allen bolts) and given them a clean up, as well as attempting to run descaler through the machine back when it was actually moving water through, albeit slowly. Could anyone (to my eternal gratitude) point me in the direction of what to do next?

Many thanks,

Mark


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Did you give the descaler time to sit in the machine after you pumped some through?. If not it might be worth running some more through (use a citric acid based one ideally) and once you have flushed enough water through to get the solution into boiler and pipes, leave for 15 mins or so, then repeat the process of running more descaler into the machine and leave again, then flush through, then let us know if you have any improvement. It very much describes as some scale lodged somewhere as the pump is active and able to supply the hot water outlet.

Is your water hard, do you use filtered water, how often do you descale?, answering these will help confirm the likelihood of a scale problem.

If no success, there is/are forum members who do repairs or have links to ones they have used.

Don


----------



## angle (Apr 29, 2010)

Don,

Yes, I've used proper citric-acid based descaler and left it to sit but still nothing. Despite being in London so having hard water, I have to admit (to my shame) that descaling didn't really occur to me until it started going wrong so you're probably right that it is scale somewhere, but if descaler isn't working I'm not sure what else to try.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh dear, not so good, how long have you had the machine? If its a while there could be a fair bit of scale built up.

I would (if its been in use for a while) go for the nothing to lose approach and increase the strength of the descaler eg 2 sachets to 1 litre of water, pump it through the group head until I think I had the descaler solution right through to that point and leave it for a while with the machine on then do the flush and wait a while routine a few times to see if I could dissolve the scale. If no success then either consider repair or replacement. Either way, you must use filtered water in future eg Brita Maxtra and still descale every 3 months minimum.

I live in a very hard water area and killed my first espresso machine due to scale, they are very intolerant of this. had to bin it and buy a new one.

Wishing you luck

Don


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This definitely sounds like scale

Make sure you are descaling from cold.

Add the solution to the cold water then run for 15 seconds

Leave for 15 mins or more then run for another 15 seconds

Leave for another 15 mins then run through

Make sure you include your steam wand in this process (run water through it)


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, sounds like your otlet valve is blocked with scale, i would advise removing, using a 13mm socket, then use descaler. if you descale before removing you will still have a blockage.

hope it helps

mark


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Well worth taking the valve out Mark. Like GMS say's it's just a 13mm bolt head.

Definatly scale though!

Lee

P.S. If you're new to the forum, take a look at this thread it's out secondry beans market. Your chance to tase some amazing coffee for the price of a stamp!


----------



## angle (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for your help everybody, its much appreciated. Outlet valve - that's this?










I'm assuming I need to split the two bolts?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

yes split the two and clean the parts, make sure you replace the sring and bung with the bung uppermost, descale before replacing, you may need to insert a paper clip into the brew head to remove any blockage also. obviously machine must be cold, let us all know how you get on

mark


----------



## angle (Apr 29, 2010)

Unfortunately I just can't split the two bolts. Not sure if the scale is sticking it together, but I'm just taking chunks out of the bolt head rather than getting any movement. Is the valve sold as a seperate part at all?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Try here

http://www.espressoparts.co.uk/gaggia.asp?img=115

Don


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, i can supply the needed valve and seal, if you contact me through ebay ( user name :- gaggiamanualservice ) Click here!! i will supply one. regards

Mark


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Can you please tell me where I insert this socket ? I have had my shower holding plate off but cannot see what is in the centre hole .


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

behind the plate is 13mm socket nut


----------



## Peeti (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello,

I'm having a very similar issue. I have good water pressure when I leave the steam wand open, and equally when the outlet valve assembly is removed. But as soon as I put the valve assembly back, there is no water coming through at all. I purchased a brand new assembly, still the same happens.

Thanks,

P


----------

